# Bay Hippie Outfitters 7/29



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had will Owens and his dad and we smoked them down ! Quality limits at Bay hippie outfitters ! Give us a call to get in on remaining August and September dates ! Also October will be full before you know it ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

